#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-12
<Ahmuck> is there a way to chroot wine?
<stlsaint> Ahmuck: not that i am aware of
<Ahmuck> found some articles on 64bit in ubuntu for chroot wine.  looking to see if possible with 32 bit
<stlsaint> oh i have never done it myself
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-13
<Ahmuck> looking for a debian package
<Ahmuck> for linux mint
<Ahmuck> for gnu cash, any ideas?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-07-15
<chiluk> watson vpn is having issues today.  Anyone else get booted, and then not able to reconnect?
<chiluk> ignore that...
<spridel> looks like we know whre chiluk works.
<chiluk> yep..
<spridel> it is okay, there are other I've Been Moved employees on Freenode, just not in this channel.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-07-10
<stlsaint> cricket
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-07-11
<CsodaCsiga> yay
<stlsaint> CsodaCsiga: hello
<CsodaCsiga> i'm from galveston county
<stlsaint> CsodaCsiga: cool, im in killeen
<CsodaCsiga> you?
<CsodaCsiga> cool beans
<stlsaint> but im off to bed for now. later man
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-07-14
<avis> there are 4 avis cloned using my cloak please bust freenode texas fpr spying on all my conversations.
<avis> now there is 6 more avis and they are marines
<avis> $700,000
<stlsaint> what?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-11
<tiwake> back from texas
<Ardonel> tiwake: how was your trip?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-12
<tiwake> Ardonel: it was fun... wasent there for very long so enh, but the little bit I did see was pretty nice
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-17
<tiwake> Ardonel: moving to texas probably the 2nd or 4rd or so
<tiwake> erm
<tiwake> 3rd rather
<tiwake> first week of Aug.
<Ardonel> tiwake: where to in Texas?
<tiwake> lubbock
<tiwake> working here http://www.lubbockelectric.com/
<tiwake> I don't have a house/room nailed down yet, but there seems to be lots of options because college town
<tiwake> Ardonel: I think it will be a lot of fun
<Ardonel> cool
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-07-16
<tiwake> I forgot to add this channel to autojoin when I updated my computer :-x
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-07-12
<Tahr-user> ???
